# Cambarellus patzcuarensis pictures



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi there...I keep a few of these ina 75G with shrimp and snails. Most are orange and two orange-brown. Enjoy



























































































-Pedro


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

I like them. I think delightful will be my adjective. They are delightful.

Good photos too, is that the famous invert tank pedro?


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

Those are really great looking crays!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Neat pictures. thanks for sharing.

-John N.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

great pictures.....how big do those get?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

mrbelvedere138 said:


> I like them. I think delightful will be my adjective. They are delightful.
> 
> Good photos too, is that the famous invert tank pedro?


One of many...but this was the start.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

chiahead said:


> great pictures.....how big do those get?


Around 2".

-Pedro


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I've been asking Pedro how can these dwarf crays be useful in a planted tank. Granted they look super cool - when you see them live they look even better than these pictures. They are tiny and so amusing to watch. But is that all? 

Pedro says he has seen them eat baby snails and dead plant leaves. Reducing the snail population is something that many people try to do. Not very many fish eat snails - dwarf puffers are the best bet for a planted tank, but they are funky little characters - some of them pick on other fish's fins badly, some don't.

A dwarf, orange, crayfish that eats snails and helps clean the tank of debries (uneaten food and dead plant matter) - now that's something new and exciting!

Something else about planted tanks makes dwarf crayfish interesting; 

A saltwater reef tank has a lot of cleaning invertebrates of different sizes and different habits. Without their help the maintenance of a reef tank becomes a hard task - almost impossible. In the planted tank hobby we have the venerable Amano shrimp and in the last few years a variety of dwarf shrimp and Nerite snails. But we still can't match the diversity of invertebrates that reefers keep. Since Amano/dwarf shrimp, Nerites, and crayfish use different but often overlapping sources of food it makes sense to have all of them in the tank. The ecosystem that we are trying to create and maintain will be much better with all these animals.

I personally have seen one of my tanks become considerably cleaner when I added cherry shrimp to the few Amano shrimp I had there already. The Amanos ate the big pieces of debries and some of the visible algae. The dwarf shrimp processed a lot of the waste from the Amano shrimp. There was much less mulm than before. I'd gladly add a few crayfish to that mix of shrimp!

--Nikolay


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Nice pictures Pedro.

Niko,

I have also noticed that relationship between amano and cherries. They keep the tank unusually free from algae and debris. More so than my cherry or amano only tanks. BTW. the cherries appear to eat pond snail eggs.

Mike


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

Wicked pix of the little crays. I do adore the little critters. I have been looking for some tiny ones like those for a while. All they sell around here are babies that get 7-8". I had a few beauty's, (and still have 1) but now would really like some that stay small. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

These are very nice addition. full of personality.

-Pedro


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

How many males/females do you keep together in the tank? Are there any conflicts between them? I'm thinking about keeping 1m/2f and 1m/1f in a divided 30 long. Any advice or suggestions on such a setup?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Do not overcrowd the tank. You can keep various females per male without problems.

-Pedro


----------

